# Improvising!!



## LarryWolfe (Jul 3, 2005)

I let Steve Z. borrow my cooker for the weekend for his big 4th bash that he's having tomorrow along with a ton of Fireworks, (he gave me a pre 4th show last night, awesome).  So my wife decided she wanted ribs at the last minute.  So, I rigged up a gas smoker.  Seems to be working great so far.  I threw on 2 racks of spares cut in half, rubbed with "Head Country" (thanks Bryan S. for sending it).  They're foiled now for about an hour (eat your heart out Pigs  8-[ ), then I am gonna sauce them with "Head Country Original" (thanks Bryan S.).  I'll post more pics when they are done.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 3, 2005)

Just finished cooking, but haven't tasted anything yet.  Wanted to post pic's for you guys while I'm waiting for the corn to finish.  I'll let ya'll know how everything tasted in a bit.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2005)

LO AND BEHOLD, IS THAT A SMOKE RING I SEE?

Perhaps you should explain this "riggin"


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 3, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> This is the police!  Come out with your hands up
> 
> Sir, I'm sorry I have to confiscate the ribs & sauce. I have information that eating those ribs with sauce will bring a feeling of fullness and happiness. The corn has to be confiscated too. Do you have cole slaw  beer  :bar: ?
> 
> :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:



BFD, you are gonna make me bust my gut I am laughing so hard!!!




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> LO AND BEHOLD, IS THAT A SMOKE RING I SEE?
> 
> Perhaps you should explain this "riggin"



Cappy, 
        This worked out great.  If you look at the pic's all I really did was remove one grate from my grill.  I used three layers of HD/AF, made a "bowl" with it, poked a bunch of holes in the bottom for air flow.  Then I put a couple of chunks directly onto the fire, once they lit I put them into the "bowl and added more wood.  Then I turned the burner under the wood onto low (between 230-250), placed a drip pan underneath the ribs and put the ribs on and cooked as I do on the WSM.  I added a chunk or two about every 30-45 minutes, once I noticed the smoke stop.  I foiled for about an hour and then sauced and finished on direct heat.  

This Head Country stuff if for real.  I normally do not like or use bought rub.  But I found something I really like.  I wasn't sure about the rub when I tasted it out of the bag, but it was outstanding on the ribs.  As well as the "Original Sauce".  If you haven't tried it, you may want to think about it www.headcountry.com.  Thanks again to Bryan S. for hooking me up with more than an adequate sample!!  I will be ordering this stuff either tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 4, 2005)

Larry, them ribs look awsome my man, but damn, do something with that grill, clean the grates, the firebox, something. we'll have to get the Grill Police after you for neglect or Grill Abuse.

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 4, 2005)

Have you ever seen his bullet?  I'm surprised Steve even wanted to use it!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 4, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Larry, them ribs look awsome my man, but damn, do something with that grill, clean the grates, the firebox, something. we'll have to get the Grill Police after you for neglect or Grill Abuse.
> 
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:



You guys are killing me.  My grills are clean at least to my standards.  I'm not gonna freaking get windex out and get the thing to the point it's shiny.  My grates are clean, the porcelin is coming off.  That shit on the back of the grill won't come off, I scraped it and scraped it.  If it won't come off while I scrape it then it won't come off on my food.

I need help here, Steve Z. chime in and tell them my cooker wasn't as funky as they say it is. 8-[


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 4, 2005)

A few months in the attic and it should be back to new!!    :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 4, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> A few months in the attic and it should be back to new!!    :!:



You still think I'm sending it to you when the Party Gator arrives???     :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 4, 2005)

:grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 5, 2005)

Evan the wood was foiled!  :grin:  Is there any thing foil can't do?    Good looking stuff.  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Evan the wood was foiled!  :grin:  Is there any thing foil can't do?    Good looking stuff.  =D>


Pigs you made me spit tacos all over the puter screen when I read that!!   :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 6, 2005)

So Larry, Can we agree that its the person behind the pit, Rather than the pit it self? I think so. I cooked on a 55 gallon drum for a long time.(still am) Sorry about the Taco thing. :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 6, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> So Larry, Can we agree that its the person behind the pit, Rather than the pit it self? I think so. I cooked on a 55 gallon drum for a long time.(still am) Sorry about the Taco thing. :grin:



Absolutely Pigs!  If you know what you are doing you can cook a quality product on just about anything.  Look at the crew that compete/cook in trash cans! No problem about the tacos, I needed a good laugh!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 6, 2005)

That was pretty funny.  I might try foiling my charcoal tonight.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 6, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That was pretty funny.  I might try foiling my charcoal tonight.



It was a foil "bowl", not foiled charcoal! [-(


----------

